# Free for Kindle



## NTexRob

Is there a way we could start a free for Kindle thread? I have downloaded about 20 various prepping/homesteading/survival books that were free for a few days only.


----------



## AnvilIron

Dude, that’s a freaking great idea. I guess it all depends on your areas of interest. I have some archery bow and arrow building free books and some bug out bag recipes and food resource free books to share. There are a bizillion military surplus how-to free books available. How do we kick this off?


----------



## NTexRob

Would area of interest even matter? I think in a survival/shtf situation any how-to book has some need to it.

For example: This book was free for a limited time. It is still free to borrow for Prime members. Some of the links I would post, you would have to download in a day or two because the free time would expire. This is is very basic, very short, and a great easy 15 minute read, but great info for a beginner.

Simple Emergency Food Storage: Jennifer Stanek: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## NTexRob

Free this weekend only:

Amazon.com: Concealed Carry: How to Legally Carry a Concealed Weapon (Concealed Carry Fundamentals) eBook: John Pershing: Kindle Store

Emergency Food Storage - A Primer On Long Term Food Storage And Emergency Preparedness: Bryant Jones: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## mwhartman

I think sharing is a great idea as long as we do not violate any copy write laws and only post FREE eBooks/articles.


----------



## NTexRob

This is with the understanding that most of these books are free for a limited time only. I have many books that I downloaded on Amazon on a free release weekend, come Monday they are back to normal price. With that said, here are some that are free all the time.

http://www.amazon.com/Home-Medical-...9305&sr=8-2&keywords=The+home+medical+library

Amazon.com: Knots, Splices and Rope Work A Practical Treatise eBook: A.(Alpheus) Hyatt Verrill: Kindle Store

http://www.amazon.com/Emergency-Cit...41079433&sr=1-1&keywords=In+time+of+emergency

Amazon.com: Wilderness Ways eBook: William Joseph Long: Kindle Store

http://www.amazon.com/The-First-Boo...511&sr=1-1&keywords=the+first+book+of+farming

Survival Tactics: Al Sevcik, Irving Novick: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

http://www.amazon.com/What-know-far...079584&sr=1-1&keywords=What+I+know+of+farming

How and When to Be Your Own Doctor: Isabel Moser, Steve Solomon: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

Electricity for the farm Light, heat and power by inexpensive methods from the water wheel or farm engine: Frederick Irving Anderson: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

http://www.amazon.com/Agriculture-B...694&sr=1-1&keywords=agriculture+for+beginners

http://www.amazon.com/Small-Gardens...mall+gardens+and+how+to+make+the+most+of+them

Making a Fireplace: Henry H. (Henry Hodgman) Saylor: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

http://www.amazon.com/Woods-Tricks-...079782&sr=1-1&keywords=camp+life+in+the+woods

Do all these apply to everyone? No, it depends on what type of disaster you are preparing for. There is just a ton of useful information that is free without having to go to the library.


----------



## Leon

I have a bunch of ebooks on prepping stuff that are free. Want me to see if I can post them? There's like 50 titles, some great stuff

I wrote a story for a game that went bust but here's the ebook, might entertain you prepper types into sci-fi.

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/lf5dge8dFF/RIDE_OF_THE_RATTLESNAKES2.pdf.html


----------



## NTexRob

Leon said:


> I have a bunch of ebooks on prepping stuff that are free. Want me to see if I can post them? There's like 50 titles, some great stuff


Post away. As long as it is not a copyright infringement, I am all for free readings.


----------



## NTexRob

This weekend only alert*

Free on Kindle*

JeBouffe Home Canning Step by Step Guide (second edition) Revised and Expanded


----------



## gin_and_pete

So glad I found this thread! Had just mentioned to the hubby that I need to find some survival books. I find it odd and a tiny bit depressing that hundreds of years ago people grew up learning how to survive. Hunting and farming and producing our own necessities was second nature even as a youngster yet today we are searching for books, videos, and other individuals to teach us these skills. Survival should be a new class taught to kids in school these days.


----------



## Diablo_2

Here is a few *FREE* titles I got on iTunes.

They are also available from The Project Gutenberg @ Project Gutenberg : Free Books : Free Texts : Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

*Woodcraft* 
by George W. Sears [aka Nessmuk] (1884)
Woodcraft : Sears, George Washington, 1821-1890 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

*Camping for Boys* 
by Henry William Gibson (1913)
Camping For Boys : Gibson, H.W. : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

*Shelters, Shacks and Shanties* 
by Daniel Carter Beard (1914)
Shelters, Shacks and Shanties : Beard, Daniel Carter, 1850-1941 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

*Boy Scouts Handbook* (1st Edition) 
by Boy Scouts Of America (1911)
Boy Scouts Handbook The First Edition, 1911 : Boy Scouts of America : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

*Hunting with the Bow and Arrow* (1925)
by Saxon Pope
Hunting with the Bow and Arrow : Pope, Saxton : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

*Camp Life in the Woods and the Tricks of Trapping and Trap Making*
Gibson, William Hamilton, 1850-1896
Camp Life in the Woods and the Tricks of Trapping and Trap Making : Gibson, William Hamilton, 1850-1896 : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
CONTAINING
COMPREHENSIVE HINTS ON CAMP SHELTER, LOG HUTS, BARK SHANTIES, WOODLAND BEDS AND BEDDING, BOAT AND CANOE BUILDING, AND VALUABLE SUGGESTIONS ON TRAPPERS' FOOD, ETC. WITH EXTENDED CHAPTERS ON THE TRAPPER'S ART, CONTAINING ALL THE "TRICKS" AND VALUABLE BAIT RECIPES OF THE PROFESSION; FULL DIRECTIONS FOR THE USE OF THE STEEL TRAP, AND FOR THE CONSTRUCTION OF TRAPS OF ALL KINDS; DETAILED INSTRUCTIONS FOR THE CAPTURE OF ALL FUR-BEARING ANIMALS; VALUABLE RECIPES FOR THE CURING AND TANNING OF FUR SKINS, ETC., ETC.

A few off topic extra that may be of interest: :grin:

*Simple Sabotage Field Manual *
by United States. Office of Strategic Services (OSS) (1944)
Simple Sabotage Field Manual : United States. Office of Strategic Services : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

*Art of War* 
by Sun Tzu
The Art of War : Sunzi, 6th cent. B.C. : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Lucky Jim

gin_and_pete said:


> ..I find it odd and a tiny bit depressing that hundreds of years ago people grew up learning how to survive. Hunting and farming and producing our own necessities was second nature even as a youngster yet today we are searching for books, videos, and other individuals to teach us these skills..


Right, there's something naturally beautiful, fulfilling and almost spiritual about tending our own little plot (pics below) but as a city-bred creature I wouldn't even know where to begin (sniffle)


----------



## Diablo_2

Here is another book from the Boy Scouts. This time it is the *Field book* (not to be confused with the handbook). It is segmented into 4 sections with a total of 34 chapters:

Leadership and Trek Preparation (6 Chapters)
Leave No Trace (4 Chapters)
Trek Adventures (16 Chapters)
Appreciating Our Environment (8 Chapters)

Unfortunately, you have to download each chapters separately (all are in .pdf format). 
Simply click on one of the 4 section titles at the top of the page and then click a chapter title from the left side column and 
there will be a download link at the bottom of each page.

Start Here: Fieldbook


----------



## NTexRob

Free for a short time. Enjoy.

www.amazon.com/Backwoods-Home-Magaz...qid=1350051010&sr=8-2&keywords=backwoods+home


----------



## NTexRob

And another for enjoyment......

Surviving Any Situation: The Ultimate Survival Guide: Julien B (RSR): Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Watercanlady

Thanks for all of these......


----------



## NTexRob

Today's menu options:
Disaster Preparedness Basics: How to Prepare for Natural Disasters and Emergencies: Kathy Burns-Millyard: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=B0099I05VI&linkCode=as2&tag=httphomest0d0-20


----------



## Watercanlady

Just remember these free ebooks are nice but make sure to print or have hard copy of items.


----------



## NTexRob

Another for those lazy Sunday readers.

The Basic Prepping Guide: Thom Cust: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## Watercanlady

Thanks....


----------



## smartprepper

This is a great thread. Here are a couple more:

Woodcraft and Camping: George Washington Sears: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

Every Step in Canning The Cold-Pack Method: Grace Viall Gray: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## NTexRob

No time to give individual links today, but here is the blog that I get most of these off of.

Homestead Survival: Todays Free at the time of posting Kindle Books + links for the free Kindle App and a converter to change them to Nook or Sony


----------

